# Compatibility of Panoptix Livescan Transducers with MinnKota Terrova



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm planning to buy a Minnkota Terrova trolling motor and eventually want to buy a Garmin Panoptix Livescan system for my boat. I heard that the Panoptix transducer mounts may not work on all trolling motors because the mounts can make it hard or impossible to pull up your trolling motor (interference with shaft). Anyone out there use Livescope on a Minnkota Terrova trolling motor? Any problems?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

That looks like an Ultrex which has a little less issue with a transducer. The Terrova should be the same except for the wire routing up the head. You're going to want to get something like in the link below for running the wires.

This thing actually has a mount for LiveScope on it. But they make it without the mount if you want to mount to the motor head instead.


https://www.precisionsonar.com/products/accessories/cable-guards/cg-glsterr



I did it myself using an old coiled air hose wrapped around the shaft. It's not Panoptix, but the concept is the same. Hardest part was splitting the air hose the length of it to push the wire into.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cornfield crappie makes brackets and coiled cable for running wires up trolling motor...keeps it neat.


----------

